# Another iui question.... Advice needed



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

So, starting iui treatment soon.  Scan tomorrow to see how follicles are doing.  I will be day 9 of cycle. 
What day do you think they will do it? Fri or Monday? Clinic closed sat and sun.
I'm not taking meds but I have a trigger injection in fridge.  Do you think they may make me use this and do the insemination on fri? 
Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you using OPKs? Have you tracked your cycles over a few months? What day do you usually ovulate on - do you have a regular cycle?

If unmedicated, except trigger, I would assume Monday if you ovulate on day 14, day 12 without meds like clomid is probably too early.

Is there anyway that you could use a clinic open at weekend - many do and given how sensitive IUI is re timing, so may be worth recosnidering clinic if possible - most women over the course of treatment end up needing weekend services.


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi. Thanks for your message.
I'm Not using any meds as no fertility issues.  If I'm likely to ovulate over weekend, do you think they may want me to use the trigger injection which we have in our fridge and inseminate before weekend?


----------



## ScoobysMama (Feb 21, 2014)

Have you had any scans during this cycle so far?  Normally on medicated cycles they would suppress ovulation and wait for your follicles to grow to a good size before triggering, however they won't have quite so much control in your situation.  I guess they will look to see what size the follicle is tomorrow and if big enough already ask you to trigger, as if they leave it you might ovulate on your own and then they can't time the iui for the exact right moment.  Sorry doesn't really answer your question (although if I had to guess I would say probably Friday, but that is based on medicated cycle timing).  Good luck hun.


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

I REALLY hope they do it fri.  Tomorrow will be the first treatment scan.  Scary stuff xx


----------

